# Ana Maria Trenchi Bottazzi presented by The Bronx Conservatory of Music



## twinbush

"The Gift of Music"

World-renowned pianist, Ana Maria Trenchi Bottazzi, joins The Bronx Conservatory of Music Faculty in a concert celebration to honor Elizabeth Thode Hoard, the 102 year old Founder and Director Emeritus of The Bronx Conservatory of Music.

Ms. Bottazzi's many performances include 17 solo recitals at Carnegie Hall, plus performances at the White House and the Vatican.

Saturday, April 18 @ 1:00-3:00 pm

Fordham Prep
Leonard Theatre
441 E. Fordham Road
Bronx, NY 10458

(718) 841-7415

http://bronxconservatory.org


----------

